# Mix Drink cocktails



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi again!
I know the web is full of great drink ideas but was wondering if anyone here has SIMPLE mix drink ideas with a Halloween name and flare that they KNOW are delicious?
Some of the drinks found on line are so detailed...can't get the bartenders to do this. 
Does anyone have an easy "Witches Brew" or other drink mixes ideas?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could always go with a simplified version of a Zombie - pineapple juice, orange juice, and rum.

If you want some nonalcoholic versions of witches' brew, there are recipes here:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,witches_brew,FF.html


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## sunmum (Oct 24, 2010)

my fave is a caramel apple.. sour apple and butter ripple. Mix either half and half or to your liking. You can add club or sprite if you want a mixed drink but we use it as shots. We don't like it sweet so we go more apple than butter ripple


----------

